# Plywood delaminating - is it going to get worse?



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

So I am building an addition on a home. Got the trusses up and put the plywood on the roof. Came back the next day and the plywood is delaminating like crazy. I replaced 3 really bad sheets but there are a bunch more that have just a little bubble in them. 

Can I expect this to get worse over time or if it hasn't gone crazy yet in the soaking weather we are having will it likely be fine? My supplier is working on having the material and my time paid for to replace it all, but if I don't really have to tear it all off and redo it in the soaking rain, I would really rather not.

Only used plywood because they were out of OSB till the end of the week. Pay a bunch more for it and it goes to crap, not looking good for me using plywood in the future.:no:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tear it all off now.

or you will be back later to do it...


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

jesus, that sucks. did they not give you exterior grade? major PITA.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

We have had more issues with plywood lately than ever before. I am at the point now that I prefer the osb. At least I know what to expect from it.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

why is that? bad glue because of environmental regulations or what?


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Pictures?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Is it not an exterior glue?

Should be bcx or cdx note that x for exterior.

Should be printed on the plywood. They might of sent you the wrong stuff.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Whether it's marked exterior grade or not, it isn't performing like exterior grade. By the time it's weather proof, it'll be sopping and take some time to dry, and all that glue will still be softening. I may be a hack at times, but I'd be taking it all off.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Check the delivery list and the sheet they gave you. See what they sent and check your list. Betting they didn't send what they were supposed too. 

Go after them for the install tear off and reinstall. If they won't pay it call your lawyer or send it to small claims. Could be that you will get more out of it than you think.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

That sucks, nothing like an element, that is out of your control, holding you up and costing you money.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

so they didnt send you super roof? hopefully they honor your issue

i could see your guys not noticing it not being the right plywood if they were rushing to close it in because of the weather though why werent they putting paper on also to keep it dry or atleast a tarp


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Big tarps good. I would consider laminating verses tear off which would be a mega bioch..


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Big tarps good. I would consider laminating verses tear off which would be a mega bioch..


Roofing is not my thing, that's why I am asking, but do you have to consider weight when you laminate? I am assuming you are talking about going over the already installed ply with another layer.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Pretty much what I expected (but didn't want) to hear.:sad:

It is exterior ply, I installed it myself. It was tarped at the end of the day so only had the rain from the installation time on it. Someone at the plant screwed up, somehow, whether not the right glue or no glue at all. My supplier has already sent pics to the manufacturer and is going to get it all sorted out one way or another. 

BTW, it is Canoe brand plywood, so if it is available in your area, be careful using it until this batch is gone.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Kind of ironic the canoe isnt waterproof.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Roofing is not my thing, that's why I am asking, but do you have to consider weight when you laminate? I am assuming you are talking about going over the already installed ply with another layer.


I'm curious about this too. Is putting another layer over top really an option?


----------



## dtsinc (Jan 26, 2009)

Geez, I just finished a project with cdx. Paid $17.50 a sheet. We left a pile of scraps out for a few days, and all of the cutoffs that got wet, delaminated overnight. 
Makes me wonder about the integrity of the product...


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Things are'nt what they used to be. :sad:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe a little late. 

Zippy.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

CDX isn't 'OFFICIALLY" a designation any more, it's a hold over from back when - it's all exposure grade stamp now. 

Laminating could be an option, you do have to make sure the the rafters will take the added weight and get the stuff dried out so it doesn't coma apart under your new layer. Personally, I'd cut the bubbles out before laminating, so the new layer lays flat. Usually I'd recommend a plywood for this, since it dries better than OSB and can tolerate the moisture better (with some exceptions) but under the circumstances...


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I have glued down pkywood to a roof a few times. I always just figured it would prevent uplift in a tornado and also reduce the possibilty of shifting. Uuuummmmm sooryy..
> .


If it gets to the point where glue is what saves the plywood from ripping off the house, there are bigger problems to worry about.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

slowsol said:


> If it gets to the point where glue is what saves the plywood from ripping off the house, there are bigger problems to worry about.:laughing::laughing:


Yes perhaps but for me it has made sense on a few occasions. One comes to mind which had very uneven trusses we repairing.


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

That's why I don't use plywood anymore. I would much rather sand edge swell than deal with delamination.

A few years ago I had a plywood subfloor on an addition do that after a rain came before we could get it dried in. Funny thing was the architect had specified that only plywood products be used.

All I use now is Advantech for floors and Zip for roofs. Never have to worry about rain any more, at least on the floors and roofs.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I have glued down pkywood to a roof a few times. I always just figured it would prevent uplift in a tornado and also reduce the possibilty of shifting. Uuuummmmm sooryy..


I would not argue the idea of it making for a stronger roof system, it just seems way overkill to me.

In the right situations, maybe, like uneven trusses, etc. 

In my area a 40 km/hr wind is considered high wind.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

shanekw1 said:


> In my area a 40 km/hr wind is considered high wind.


Here too. I am a little addicted to liquid nails admittedly..


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Here too. I am a little addicted to liquid nails admittedly..


Out here I have been victim to some of the most obnoxious, arbitrary & at times ridiculous codes/specs one has ever seen.:whistling

However, I have never seen nor heard of roof sheathing being glued down.... :thumbsup:

I certainly hope OSHPD & DSA don't read this forum....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

griz said:


> Out here I have been victim to some of the most obnoxious, arbitrary & at times ridiculous codes/specs one has ever seen.:whistling
> 
> However, I have never seen nor heard of roof sheathing being glued down.... :thumbsup:
> 
> I certainly hope OSHPD & DSA don't read this forum....:whistling:laughing:


Harumph. It hasn't been that many years ago, we didn't stick down floor sheathing. Stick around, depending on yer genrl state of health, you may yet live to see it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Harumph. It hasn't been that many years ago, we didn't stick down floor sheathing. Stick around, depending on yer genrl state of health, you may yet live to see it.


I'm on a house now that's being demoed and no glue on the floor sheathing:thumbup: and it's worth 1.4 mil.:blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I think 1.4 gets you a studio apartment on your island doesnt it?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I think 1.4 gets you a studio apartment on your island doesnt it?


No:whistling It gets you a lot. Up on a ridge, the view is nothing ocean and on a clear day you can see Molokai, Maui and Lani. The ply is not glued down and the house is almost nothing left. The footing is failing because it's 40 years old and I think they're gonna keep it


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

So I ended up replacing 8 sheets, after a week none of the others are showing any sign of problem.

A few pics of the roof.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Replaced at who's cost?


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Not mine.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Good.


----------



## Mellissam (Oct 27, 2009)

shanekw1 said:


> So I ended up replacing 8 sheets, after a week none of the others are showing any sign of problem.


I am a wee west of you, and I had the same thing happen a few weeks ago...I think it was the same brand. I have never seen ply delaminate so quickly...ever. I hoard wood scraps....It is one thing for a horizontal piece of ply to delaminate, but a roof deck with a hefty pitch...
Thankfully, it was isolated to a small area on one sheet...I clawed it off and carried on...:whistling
Hopefully, it was just a bad batch and not a change in glue formulation. I won't even look at OSB here on the coast...ply is king.


----------



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm doing a two story addition and started using advantech sheeting. I must say I like it a lot better than regular osb and I can't stand plywood anymore it's always so warped and delaminates on me to.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone ever try zipwall sheathing (green) and thier roof deck (red)?

Its made very different then regular osb. All wood chips/shavings are coated in a high grade waterproof glue before being pressed. You also get a water tight roof/wall system.

I also like the advantech subfloor. You get a 300 day exposure rating.


----------



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm currently doing a 2 story addition and used all advantech products. Needless to say ill never use regular osb or ply again. Stuff is awesome it even rained a few days and got cold. Not one problem


----------

